# Leichter Ellbogenprotektor



## *Miss Geschick* (26. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem leichten Ellbogenprotektor.
Ich will ihn mit auf Touren nehmen. Bergauf in den Rucksack, bergab zur Sicherheit dran falls doch mal der Ellbogen auf nem Stein aufkommt. Unterarm muss kein Schutz dran sein bis zur Hand.
Bevorzugt ein Schoner der schnell angezogen ist mit Klett etc, also keiner zum Drüberziehen.

So in etwa wie dieser hier von der Form, nur halt wie gesagt zum Kletten


----------



## vopsi (26. März 2015)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/lizard-skins-soft-ellenbogenschoner/rp-prod39366


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (26. März 2015)

Bliss Arg Minimalist Muss man auch nicht ausziehen, sind luftig genug.
Nur in Finale oder ähnlichem Geläuf, oder Bikepark mit höheren Geschwindigkeiten sollte es etwas mehr sein.
Nen gutes Modell für mehr Schutzbedürfniss ist der ION E_lite, auch noch gut dauertragbar.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (27. März 2015)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Schnell, Bikepark und ich ... ähm, na ja, kommt glaub so nicht vor.
Bin da noch eher vorsichtig unterwegs im Moment. Lieber langsam und etwas verspielter. Von daher wäre mir so ne Kombi mit Hartschale lieber falls ich mal nen Felsen ungünstig erwische.


----------



## sp00n82 (27. März 2015)

Mit Hartschale ist dann aber eben meist nicht mehr wirklich "leicht".
Vielleicht auch mal außerhalb des Bikesports umsehen.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (27. März 2015)

Weiss evtl jemand wo es den Bliss Arg Minimalist in S aktuell gibt? 
Überall wo ich schau ist er leider nicht verfügbar.


----------



## sp00n82 (28. März 2015)

Wohl erst wieder im April. Aber ist ja nicht mehr so lang hin.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...st-elbow-pad-ellbogenschoner-22217/wg_id-5152
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/bliss-arg-minamaslist-ellenbogenschoner-2015/rp-prod128830


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. März 2015)

Wir haben u.a. von sixsixone die ganz leichten Rhythm Protektoren -das sind eher Arm-/Beinlinge mit aufgenähten Polstern. 




Die funktionieren im Bezug auf Schutzwirkung erstaunlich gut, sind leicht und lassen sich gut verstauen.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (29. März 2015)

Der 661 könnte im Sommer evtl etwas warm werden, oder? 
Ich will nur den Ellbogen etwas schützen, wenn irgendwie möglich ohne dass über dem ganzen Arm noch ein Strumpf dabei ist


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. März 2015)

Eine Tod muss man sterben... 
Der 661 Rhythm ist jedenfalls weniger schwitzig und insgesamt nicht wärmer als meine anderen Protektoren.


----------



## MrUpdate (29. März 2015)

Schau dir mal die Raceface Ambush an. Sind leicht, luftig und schützen echt gut. Ich bin voll überzeugt von den Dingern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whitey (29. März 2015)

POC Joint VDP Air. Klein, alle standards, top Belüftung.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. März 2015)

MrUpdate schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Raceface Ambush an. Sind leicht, luftig und schützen echt gut. Ich bin voll überzeugt von den Dingern!



Ich habe auch beide im Einsatz: den Rhythm und den Ambush. Der Ambush ist ein super Protektor! 
Den Rhythm empfinde ich -wie ja schon erwähnt- nicht nur als weniger schwitzig, sondern der lässt sich auch auf Grund seiner Konstruktion (weil flach) besser verstauen wenn's mal vom Platz her knapp ist.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (30. März 2015)

Die Ambush hab ich fürs Knie. Wenn die für die Ellbogen gleich sind tragen die mir zu sehr auf. Tendiere da eher zu den Bliss dann.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (3. April 2015)

Ich hab nun mal die Poc Air bestellt. Machen bisher den besten Eindruck.


----------



## schlonser (7. April 2015)

Ausprobieren, Fotos machen und berichten!!!!

Bin sehr gespannt auf einen Praxistest!


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (7. April 2015)

Mach ich. Sind noch nicht da, sollten aber die Tage ankommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shooan (7. April 2015)

Bin Gerade auch auf der Suche nach ein Paar Protektoren für Knie und Ellenbogen.
Bisher habe ich an die Modelle ION lite und Pact gedacht. Kann darüber jemand ne aussage Treffen?


----------



## seventy7 (9. April 2015)

Ich habe mir jetzt diesen hier bestellt. Bin gespannt. 

Für die Knien trage ich seit einiger Zeit welche von O'Neal, da man diese einfach via Reißverschluss an- und ablegen kann. Der ION K_pact schneidet in Tests wohl sehr gut ab @shooan (Kauftipp).


----------



## Kadauz (9. April 2015)

seventy7 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt diesen hier bestellt. Bin gespannt.
> 
> Für die Knien trage ich seit einiger Zeit welche von O'Neal, da man diese einfach via Reißverschluss an- und ablegen kann. Der ION K_pact schneidet in Tests wohl sehr gut ab @shooan (Kauftipp).



Genau den hab ich auch. Ist angenehm leicht und bietet für die Größe/Gewicht super Schutz.


----------



## hulster (12. April 2015)

seventy7 schrieb:


> t diesen hier



Denkt doch mal bitte dran, dass gerade Shop-Links relativ schnell nicht mehr funktionieren. 
Schreibt die Artikelbezeichnung rein. Sonst kann das in ein paar Monaten keiner mehr nachvollziehen. 
Da steht dann faktisch nur noch

"diesen hier" 

und der nächste User zitiert deinen Artikel

"ja den habe ich auch - ist toll"


----------



## sp00n82 (13. April 2015)

Full Ack!

Und falls sich zukünftig jemand wundert, das war der _IXS Flow Elbow Guards 2015_. 
Manchmal kann mans ja noch aus der URL ableiten, aber oft nicht, und auch Bilder gehen inzwischen erstaunlich schnell verloren in den letzten Jahren...


----------



## Mosh1 (13. April 2015)

Hallo, 

ich schliesse mich hier mal an und suche einen Nachfolger für meine Race Face Indy Ellenbogenschoner 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...4-Auslaufmodell-p38716/stealth-XXL-o12890076/

Vom Schutzlevel, der Belüftung, Größe etc. war ich schon sehr zufrieden ! Leider knickt beim anziehen der D30 Einsatz manchmal um, und ist an einer Verbindungstelle gebrochen. Das ganze ist nun schon zum 2. mal passiert, deshalb möchte mal etwas anderes versuchen.
Der Schoner sollte möglichst leicht sein (der Ambush ist schon zu groß/klobig/schwer) und flach in den Rucksack passen.

Aussortieren muss ich leider schon mal:

Bliss Minimalsit -  wegen der fürchterlichen Blauen Farbe
Dainese Trailskins - bekomme ich am Unteram nicht geschlossen (zu eng)
Ixs Flow - ebenfalls zu eng
Sixisone Riot - Schutzfläche zu klein, und rutscht
Sixisone Comp AM - Kaum Schutzfläche, rutscht, ist ziemlich bescheiden konzipiert und eigentlich unbrauchbar
Ion E_Sleeve - Bedeckt mir zu viel Arm 

Am besten hätten mir die Dainese Trailskins, oder die IXS Flow gefallen 

Die 661 von @Robert-Ammersee sehen interessant aus ! Die frage ist wie gut das dünne Netz hält wenn man mal gestürzt ist ?
Die POC Air schoner schauen auch interessant aus, sehen aber doch irgendwie schwer und schwitzig aus, gibts von @sholzner schon Erfahrungswerte ?

Noch andere Alternativen ?


----------



## hulster (14. April 2015)

Mosh1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich schliesse mich hier mal an und suche einen Nachfolger für meine Race Face Indy Ellenbogenschoner
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...4-Auslaufmodell-p38716/stealth-XXL-o12890076/
> ...



Spar dir die Indy. Die gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht mehr. Hatte sie mir gekauft. Nach einmal Waschen war das Pad mehrfach gebrochen. Reklamiert und nur Geld und keine Neuen bekommen. Wohl nicht ohne Grund.
Meine Empfehlung Bliss Minimalist. Die kann man auch drunter ziehen. Alternativ deutlich massiver aber noch ok - Ion E_lite.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (14. April 2015)

Die POC Air sind meiner Meinung nach schon warm. Bei 30 Grad bergauf ziehe ich die nicht mehr an.
Aber so sind sie bequem zu tragen und sitzen gut.
Hab sie bisher aber auch nur kurz getragen.


----------



## Mosh1 (21. April 2015)

Ich habe jetzt auch noch ein paar Modelle anprobiert und bin auch beim POC Air gelandet http://www.pocsports.com/en/product/2142/joint-vpd-air-elbow
An sich sieht der Schoner winzig aus, wenn man ihn aber mal neben andere schoner hält ist die Schutzfläche mindestens genau so groß. Die Schoner sind sehr leicht, und nehmen sehr wenig Platz im Rucksack weg. Der Schaumstoff (VPD Compound) ist quasi D30, und passt sich der Körperform an wenn er warm wird. Dadurch trägt sich der Schoner sehr Komfortabel. Der Schaumstoff hat eine ordentliche Stärke, viel mehr schutz kann man von einem so leichten Soft Schoner wohl kaum erwarten. 
Der Clou an der großen Schutzfläche in relation zur winzigen Größe liegt meiner Meinung nach am Befestigungssystem: Da man den Schoner am Unteram fixiert ist er gegen hochrutschen gesichert, und wird am durch den vorgeformten Winkel und einem Extra breiten Silikonbund am Oberarm gehalten. Dadurch sollte man den Ellenbogen beim Sturz nach vorne, aber auch beim Aufschlag nach hinten (zb Wheelie überzogen) gut geschützt haben.
Das Neopren an der Innenseite ist sehr Atmungsaktiv, und bietet genug Platz für etwas dickere Oberarme. einzig die Schutzfläche an sich wird unter dem Schaumstoff warm, aber das lässt sich trotz Belüftungslöchern wohl bei keinem Schoner vermeiden. Insgesamt ist der Schoner aber nicht unbedingt sehr warm, weil man ausser der Schutzfläche keinen "Armling" mehr hat der einen zum Schwitzen bringt.
Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden, einzig die Baby Blauen Applikationen sind nicht so meins, und da das mein erster POC Artikel ist bin ich mal gespannt auf Qualität und haltbarkeit.


----------

